# NEWBIE



## carver (Jan 4, 2009)

HI EVERYONE, IM NEW ON THIS SITE, GREAT SITE BY THE WAY, THERE ARE SOME VERY NICE CARS ON HERE.

QUICK QUESTION HOW DO I ADD A PIC OF MY CAR ON TO MY PROFILE PIC?

CHEERS 
CARVER


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome, you host the photo somewhere like photobucket then link it to this site.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Do not forget to also check out the Events section. Big cruise to france coming up!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

User Control Panel > Profile > Edit avatar


----------



## carver (Jan 4, 2009)

cheers for the welcome guys and the info

here a pic of my little baby .......................................










and another...............










will be adding more pics as i have put on my new plate.............  C19RVA 

cheers 
 carver


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

Nice Car


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So just accross the coast road from the Wills building :wink:


----------

